# need for certified coders



## texancoder01 (May 31, 2014)

If any of you that are looking for work are close to Ohio--particularly Central & SE Ohio....they are in 'desparate need' for certified coders. 

I understand that Illinois and MOST of the MidWest --- also 'desparately seeking certified coders'.


----------



## ang1011 (Jun 1, 2014)

Where abouts in Ohio is this need? I live in Columbus, and am just starting to look.  I am really wanting something remote.  Can you give a little more info?


----------



## Franni  (Jun 2, 2014)

*remote*

would they consider remote? MS would be a long commute LOL


----------



## mc17ds4 (Jun 2, 2014)

texancoder01 said:


> If any of you that are looking for work are close to Ohio--particularly Central & SE Ohio....they are in 'desparate need' for certified coders.
> 
> I understand that Illinois and MOST of the MidWest --- also 'desparately seeking certified coders'.


Thanks Texancoder01, can you supply any more details on who or what company is seeking certified coders in SE Ohio???


----------

